# connect pc to tv



## lynr (Feb 15, 2005)

I have just subscribed to a service to enable me to watch live sports events. I now want to connect my computer to the TV, I'm told I need some kind of 'converter box'. Can anyone tell me what it is I'm looking for here. 
Also I read a previous pot that says the tv reception is poor. Surely If I am watching something that was made to be viewed on a tv and not a pc then that shouldn't be a problem, like videos- right?

Thanks
Lyn


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

lynr said:


> Surely If I am watching something that was made to be viewed on a tv and not a pc then that shouldn't be a problem, like videos- right?


Just because some on-line service claims that you can watch their live programing on a TV does mean you will get broadcast or cable TV quality video.

Exactly what did you subscribe too and what kind of speed do you have for your Internet connection?


----------



## lynr (Feb 15, 2005)

Actually I didn't just pick these guys out of the air, they are well known in the sports faction (mediazone). The service is excellent on the pc and they don't actually make the claim about the tv quality, that recommendation came from some sports journalists. I have 5mbps broadband service.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

At first I thought you were talking about the type of internet TV kicked about in this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/539950-how-can-i-get-refund.html

Does your TV have any kind of composite or S-video inputs? If so and you have a desktop PC, you best bet may be to add a video controller card with TV outpus having a matching video connector. If you have an HDTV you may want to go with a card with digital HD out.

If you have a laptop with a VGA video output connector, check the owner's manual to see if it supports switching the output to TV video.

If neither of the above apply, then as you said, you need a video output box of some type. I used to have a USB-2 based box made by ADS Tech that had TV and sound inputs as well as outputs. It was for capturing video and sound to PC, and then viewing your results on a TV monitor. I am not sure if it could be used to playback a video file or streaming video without using the included editing software. Unless somebody else here can suggest a suitable piece of equipment, it may take me a day or two to see what may be available


----------



## lynr (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Chuck,
At least you know what I'm talking about. My tv has one s-video input terminal. My pc is very basic so assume no extras. I went to see a major co at the weekend, had their geek squad advise me and come out to install.
First I'm told all I need is an s-video cable and a graphics card (GEForce fx5200)
The geek comes out to set it up and says it won't work I need a ATI 'all-in-wonder' card. (I've looked it up and there are lots of different ones, he didn't specify).
Next the geek calls and says maybe it will work after all !!! - but now cannot come until next week.
So much for the big box stores.
What do you think?

thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

lynr said:


> So much for the big box stores.
> What do you think?
> 
> thanks


Luckily for me I know enough about computers and video to install hardware or fix a problem myself. If not, I at least know how and where to find the information to fix a problem. 

According to one recent on-line blog, someone claiming to be a former Geek Squad employee said that Geek Squad management would rather teach a salesperson how to be a tech instead of trying to teach sales skills to trained and knowledgeable PC technician. 

Just don't let them try to convince that they need to reformat your hard drive and reinstall Windows in order to set-up the new video card.


----------



## lynr (Feb 15, 2005)

I am not sure which graphics card I need now. I remembered after my last post that 'the geek' said I wouldn't get any sound with the GEForce fx5200, that was why I needed the other card. Somebody else has looked at my books albeit an amateur and he thinks we would utilize the s-video on my tuner/amp but GS said that my amp was of no help. What sounds right to you?
I am really loathe to go back to the Geek Squad, that article sounded spot on, they were far more interested in trying to sell me a new plasma TV.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

As long as your video card has an S-Video out, or even an RCA out (yellow plug), then you should be OK. You can get an S-Video cable, or an S-Video cable, RCA cable, and an adapter at Radio Shack ($15 or so). This is the configuration I have set up, and it works find. Just remember to use the audio cables to run sound from your PC to the TV.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The GS person was most likely correct about the video card not providing any sound output. You mentioned your TV had S-Video in. Does it also have line level audio inputs? These would probably be a set of red and white color coded RCA phono jacks near the S-Video input connector. You would probably need an adapter cable (under $20 from a nearby Radio Shack if the big box store does not have it or if they try to sell you some expensive oxygen free copper, quadruple shielded adapter cable that is as thick as your thumb with 99.999% pure gold over platinum plating on the plugs) to go from the audio output jack on your PC to the audio in on the TV. The audio connection gets a bit more complicated if you are using some type of home stereo system for the sound reproduction of the TV audio.

Unless your stereo system and TV are very old or made by relatively unknown companies, you may have a good chance to use Google or some other search engine to find on-line specifications and user guides for them. Post links to them if you find them and we may be able to give you some more concrete suggestions on possible hook-up methods.

The GS person was probably also right about the S-Video connections in a home stereo system not being of any help. At most the system might have multiple S-Video inputs and the front panel controls would let you pick different video sources.

I believe the "GE Force fx5200" refers more to a chipset used in a video controller card than to a specific card from a specific manufacturer. Do you have a specific manufacturer and model number of the card you are considering? Do you know if your computer accepts some type of AGP bus video card or if it uses the newer PCI-Express 16X bus? TSG does have a rather good group of PC hardware gurus that could probably suggest a suitable card for your needs.


----------



## thegrimreaper (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry to bring this thread back to the top, but I stumbled across this forum in google.


I would like to connect my laptop (a Dell D620 Laptop running Windows XP) to my TV, but unfortunately it has no video output connectors.

The only option I have is to use a USB device or VGA connector adapter. If I can get a S-Video, or composite output signal then I'm sure I can get a picture on my TV and watch DivX movies etc.

Any help you can give me would be very much appreciated.

Mark


----------



## NHow (Jul 9, 2003)

I have a similar situation. I am able to connect my Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop to our Sony TV via an S-video cable (out of the PC and into the TV). The problem is I can only get my wallpaper to show up on the TV, nothing else. It will not send streaming video (which is what I'd like to do) or even dvd's that are saved to my PC. I've also been able to connect RCA cables to the Sony input and Dell headphone output jack. Same result. I can only transmit my PC's wallpaper (or a slide show that displays as wallpaper).

I would be grateful for any suggestions.

Thanks,

Nancy


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Open up a media player as a window and drag the window either to the left or the right so it starts going off the edge of the screen and see if it shows up on the TV.


----------



## NHow (Jul 9, 2003)

until the cricket is finished...sigh...then I can take over the tv again.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

lol, that could be a long wait


----------



## NHow (Jul 9, 2003)

At 9:50 I asked if the match would be over soon...yeah, right...it had been going on since 2 in the afternoon...anyway, tv was somewhat grudgingly surrendered even though I didn't insist...

Long story short...when I tried your suggestion it worked!! I then opened Sopcast, clicked on the icon to show in an external viewer (not full screen), pulled it into view on the tv screen, then clicked on the View menu (through curser on tv screen) and clicked Full Screen. Wow! Magic. And the picture quality isn't too bad. Still haven't hooked up sound but can get another audio cable (I'm assuming I can run it between my PC's headphone jack and the TV's audio in jack..yes?)

Even if I can't manage audio I can FINALLY watch all the football matches that Sky has decided to withhold from its viewers unless they fork over yet another £10 a month.

You are a wizard. Don't know how to ever thank you enough.  :up: 

Nancy


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You're welcome  I'm glad you got it working. It should be pretty easy to hook up the audio. If the headphone jack doesn't work try line-out.


----------



## NHow (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm sure one or the other jack will work fine. Again many, many thanks for your help.

Nancy


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I have a D620 also... If your TV has an VGA input, you can connect a VGA cable from the laptop to the TV. There are also converters that will go from VGA to RCA. Check www.belkin.com for specifics...


----------



## NHow (Jul 9, 2003)

Actually I already have an s-video cable so am just going to buy an audio cable to go with it.

Thanks!


----------



## Marioscy (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi, my VGA is Radeon 9200, and it got a RCA yellow video out. I connected to RCA video in, to my VHS and then, from VHS to TV by RF, now I need to set up from PC, and please tell me if, I need to set up my TV also. thanks


----------



## Marioscy (Sep 19, 2007)

my VGA card has s-video and RCA yellow, but does not say out or in. when I start the pc, massage is coming on mointor and says that NO IN PUT SOPROTED. what do you think.?


----------

